# Anyone know a safe, easy animation program?



## Leopard54 (Sep 10, 2012)

I didnt know where to put this so I put it here.
Anywho, I need a good animation program that doesnt carry viruses or anything... anyone no any?
o^o...?
Thanks!

EDIT: BTW, im not totally new at animation, I used iaza.com for my icon animation owo


----------



## YaoiMeowmaster (Sep 10, 2012)

If you have a Nintendo DSI with a working L button, Flipnote Hatena is a good choice to start out with.

Anything else might be a little overwhelming to start off with.


----------



## Disgusting (Sep 10, 2012)

Easytoon is a nice free program. It does black and white .gif animations, which you could colour in by importing the final animation into another program to work with it there. Pencil is a free one which does Flash animations. 
http://www.pencil-animation.org/
http://pixel-zone.rpgdx.net/shtml/downloads.shtml


----------



## Leopard54 (Sep 10, 2012)

YaoiMeowmaster said:


> If you have a Nintendo DSI with a working L button, Flipnote Hatena is a good choice to start out with.
> 
> Anything else might be a little overwhelming to start off with.



Yeah, I already use that ^w^ 



Disgusting said:


> Easytoon is a nice free program. It does black and white .gif animations, which you could colour in by importing the final animation into another program to work with it there. Pencil is a free one which does Flash animations.
> http://www.pencil-animation.org/
> http://pixel-zone.rpgdx.net/shtml/downloads.shtml



Thank you! OwO I'll check those out!


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 10, 2012)

Try out Jasc Animation Shop. Quite a simple thing, also very handy.


----------



## Percy (Sep 10, 2012)

First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> Try out Jasc Animation Shop. Quite a simple thing, also very handy.


Yeah, it's very easy to use if you have all the frames for the animation ready.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

If your only going to be making gifs then you can use GIMP. 
It's a free art program, though it's not exactly easy.


----------



## Leopard54 (Sep 10, 2012)

First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> Try out Jasc Animation Shop. Quite a simple thing, also very handy.



Ok I'll check it out ^w^ Thanks!



Percy said:


> Yeah, it's very easy to use if you have all the frames for the animation ready.



Oh good, thats what i usually do ^w^'



TealMoon said:


> If your only going to be making gifs then you can use GIMP.
> It's a free art program, though it's not exactly easy.



I have GIMP 2, would that work? o.o?


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

Leopard54 said:


> Ok I'll check it out ^w^ Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, what you do is have the different frames as layers. You may have to duplicate the layers to get it to play at the speed you want. There is a feature to test the animation playback and to optimize it for the gif format.


----------



## Leopard54 (Sep 10, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Yes, what you do is have the different frames as layers. You may have to duplicate the layers to get it to play at the speed you want. There is a feature to test the animation playback and to optimize it for the gif format.



Oh cool! I go see if i can figure it out! ^w^ Thanks! ~<3


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

No prob, if you have a lot of trouble I can show you the basics over a livestream. ^^


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 10, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> No prob, if you have a lot of trouble I can show you the basics over a livestream. ^^



someone just suggested gimp to me, basic tutorial would be wonderful!


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

I could get some stuff set up and give the basics :3

Also are screenshot tutorials allowed on FA? If not I could post one to DA.


----------



## Yoyobuae (Sep 10, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Yes, what you do is have the different frames as layers. You may have to duplicate the layers to get it to play at the speed you want. There is a feature to test the animation playback and to optimize it for the gif format.


You can also specify the delay each frame has on GIMP.  I found this after a quick google:
http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/

There's no special interface for adjusting the delay, just edit the name of the layer using the format shown in the link above. When saved as GIF, the individual frames will have the specified delay.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

Yoyobuae said:


> You can also specify the delay each frame has on GIMP.  I found this after a quick google:
> http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
> 
> There's no special interface for adjusting the delay, just edit the name of the layer using the format shown in the link above. When saved as GIF, the individual frames will have the specified delay.


 Thanks for posting that. It'll save me a lot of time. ^^
Here I was doing it the hard way.


----------



## Leopard54 (Sep 10, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> No prob, if you have a lot of trouble I can show you the basics over a livestream. ^^



Actually it worked! ^w^ Thank you very much! (btw its now my profile pic) ~<3



Yoyobuae said:


> You can also specify the delay each frame has on GIMP.  I found this after a quick google:
> http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
> 
> There's no special interface for adjusting the delay, just edit the name of the layer using the format shown in the link above. When saved as GIF, the individual frames will have the specified delay.



I actually found that too! >w< Thanks though! ~<3


----------



## Leopard54 (Sep 10, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> No prob, if you have a lot of trouble I can show you the basics over a livestream. ^^



Hey, I was wondering what to save it as to be able to post it on FA cuz i know you cant post .gif, right? o.o?


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

You can post gifs.


----------



## Thaily (Sep 11, 2012)

You can post gifs http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7134555/
I used Photoshop btw.


----------



## Leopard54 (Sep 11, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> You can post gifs.





Thaily said:


> You can post gifs http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7134555/
> I used Photoshop btw.



oh, opps ^^' didnt think you could. I guess i was thinking of something else o-o


----------

